
Jony Ive Has Left Apple - tdurden
https://www.theverge.com/2019/11/28/20986838/jony-ive-last-day-apple
======
nine_k
Will we see fewer fashion-accessory features, and more daily workhorse
features?

------
caseyf7
So happy he can apply his talent elsewhere. Given the minuscule improvements
we should expect in phones and laptops in the near future, Apple probably
isn’t the best place for him.

------
Fnoord
Not really news, is it? Ive leaving and starting consulting (possibly
including for Apple) was known for a while.

------
jmsflknr
So I guess my submission was not really old or dupe.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21660292](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21660292)

------
thunkshift1
So?

------
kitotik
End of an era.

Apple now having design under the COO seems like a terrible idea.

~~~
nickthemagicman
Having dated a graphic designer who ran her own firm...biz people don't seem
to respect design. It's an slight hassle afterthought to many biz people. It's
a cost center that they don't really understand...but don't realize they don't
understand... because they think it's easy.

Steve Jobs was actually different. He put design first and foremost and did
great things.

Hopefully the COO recognizes he's out of his element and doesn't try to half-
ass design going forward.

~~~
whywhywhywhy
Steve Jobs on companies run by product people vs sales and marketing [0]

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AxZofbMGpM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AxZofbMGpM)

~~~
j-pb
Apple is worse now, Cook is not even a marketing guy. He's financials. He will
milk apple customers for every last drop without caring for products and
innovation anymore, and will do so until Apple and it's brand have been so
hollowed out that they will collapse under their own weight.

And nobody will stop him because shareholders only care about short term
returns.

